# [risolto]Proplemi di accesso a kde dopo upgrada di ieri

## scolpi

Ciao a tutti, non scrivo mai nel forum perchè di norma trovo sempre soluzioni ai miei problemi cercando in rete, ma stavolta mi sa che sono costretto a chiedere aiuto.

Ieri pomeriggio ho pensato bene di aggiornare il sistema con un bel "emerge -uNd world" e mi si è aggiornato kde ad un nuova versione.

Dopo aver lasciato andare l'upgrade, ho visto che si è bloccato lo schermo e non riuscivo più  a loggarmi.

Siccome c'erano almeno 350 pacchetti da aggiornare, ho lasciato stare e stamattina, collegandomi al pc linux da uno (quello da cui sto digitando) via ssh 

ho scoperto che era fallito l'emerge di subversione  e questo falliva durante la fase di check con questo errore:

```
 kf5-config

Incompatible processor. This Qt build requires the following features:

    aes

Aborted. Incompatible processor: missing feature 0x2000000 - aes.

Annullato

```

Allora ho mascherato questo pacchetto e ho fatto ripartire l'upgrade che è  terminato correttamente.

Al riavvio, dopo alcuni problemi con sddm, l'ho tolto ed ho installato lightdm e X parte, ma il meggaggio che ottengo è:

```
Could not start kdeinit5. Check your installation.
```

Lanciando da cli kdeinit5 ottengo:

```
kdeinit5

Incompatible processor. This Qt build requires the following features:

    aes

Aborted. Incompatible processor: missing feature 0x2000000 - aes.

Annullato

```

che è lo stesso errore di subversion... come risolvo? Ho cercato in giro, ma non ho trovato alcuna soluzione, però mi sembra di capire che è lrgato ad una feature non supportata dal mio processore:

https://ark.intel.com/it/products/52224/Intel-Core-i5-2410M-Processor-3M-Cache-up-to-2_90-GHz

dove si legge chiaramente che aes non è supportato... ma quindi mi chiedo, non posso più usare kde????

Grazie in anticipoLast edited by scolpi on Sun Apr 01, 2018 6:20 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Puoi postare il tuo emerge --info? E' il secondo caso che vedo con questo problema

----------

## scolpi

Grazie, eccolo

```
simone@simone-laptop ~ $ sudo emerge --info

Password:

Portage 2.3.24 (python 3.5.4-final-0, default/linux/amd64/17.0/desktop/plasma, gcc-6.4.0, glibc-2.25-r10, 4.14.13 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-4.14.13-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i5-2410M_CPU_@_2.30GHz-with-gentoo-2.4.1

KiB Mem:     8154344 total,   6940316 free

KiB Swap:    6291452 total,   6291452 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Wed, 28 Mar 2018 18:30:01 +0000

Head commit of repository gentoo: 90facfab5ee0c03b921351379fc31bd2493a5700

sh bash 4.4_p12

ld ld di GNU (Gentoo 2.29.1 p3) 2.29.1

app-shells/bash:          4.4_p12::gentoo

dev-java/java-config:     2.2.0-r4::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.24.3::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.14-r1::gentoo, 3.4.5-r1::gentoo, 3.5.4-r1::gentoo, 3.6.3-r1::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.9.6::gentoo

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.29.2::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.4.1-r2::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.34.11::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.13::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13::gentoo, 2.69-r4::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.6-r3::gentoo, 1.13.4::gentoo, 1.15.1-r2::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.29.1-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            6.4.0-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.8-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6-r3::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.2.1::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 4.13::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.25-r10::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

    sync-rsync-verify-metamanifest: no

    sync-rsync-extra-opts:

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=sandybridge -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -mtune=native -mfpmath=sse"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /usr/share/themes/oxygen-gtk/gtk-2.0"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=sandybridge -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -mtune=native -mfpmath=sse"

DISTDIR="/home/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--with-bdeps y"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync multilib-strict news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LANG="it_IT.iso885915@euro"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="it en"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --exclude=/.git"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/home/build"

USE="(-selinux) (-wayland) (multilib) 32bit X a52 aac acl acpi activities alsa amarok amazon amd64 ao apm apng asf avx berkdb bidi bindist bluetooth branding bzip2 caps caps-ng cdda cddax cddb cdio cdparanoia cdr cdrom cdrtools cdsound changes clamdtop classic cli consolekit corefonts crypt css cups cxx dbus declarative deprecated dhclient dhcpcd dirac dri dts dv dvd dvdnav dvdr ebook embedded emboss emerald enca encode exif extras faad fam fax ffmpeg firefox firefox3 flac flash floppy flv fontconfig fortran freetype ftp g3dvl gallium gcrypt gdbm gif glamor glitz gnutils google gpg gphoto2 gpm gs gsm gstreamer gtk gudev h323 headless hpcups http httpd hwdb iconv icu id3tag ieee1394 imlib ipv6 java javafx jpeg jpeg2k kdcraw kde keymap kipi kwallet laptop lastfm lastfmradio lcms ldap libnotify llvm lm_sensors lua lzo mad matroska meanwhile midi mmx mmxext mng modules mozilla mp3 mp4 mpeg mpeg2 mplayer msn multilib musepack mysql ncurses network nforce2 nls npp nptl nsplugin nvidia ogg ogg123 oggvorbis openexr opengl openmp openssl opus ovftool pam pango pclmul pcre pdf phonon pkcs11 plasma pm-utils pmu png policykit popcnt ppds pulseaudio python python3 qml qt-bundled qt-dbus qt-static qt-webkit qt3support qt5 radio rar raw rdesktop rdoc readline reiserfs rtsp samba scanner script sdk sdl sdl-image sdl-sound sdlaudio seccomp semantic-desktop sftp shared-glapi slip snmp spell sql sqlite sse sse2 sse3 sse4_1 sse4_2 ssl ssse3 startup-notification stream suid svg sysvipc tcl tcpd theora threads tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb v4l2 vcd vcdinfo vcdx video vim-syntax vlc vlm vorbis vpnc wav wavpack webkit widgets wifi wma wmf wmp wxwidget wxwindows x264 xattr xcb xcomposite xine xinerama xml xpm xspf xv xvid xvmc zeroconf zip zlib" ABI_X86="64 32" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel usb-audio" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="avx mmx mmxext popcnt sse sse2 sse3 sse4_1 sse4_2 ssse3" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock isync itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf skytraq superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse synaptics evdev" KERNEL="linux" L10N="it en" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-6 php7-0" POSTGRES_TARGETS="postgres9_5" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_5" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4 python3_5" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby22 ruby23" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel i915 nvidia vesa" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Il problema e' che il tuo march, ovvero sandybridge, attiva l'opzione aes

```
           sandybridge

               Intel Sandy Bridge CPU with 64-bit extensions, MMX, SSE, SSE2, SSE3, SSSE3, SSE4.1, SSE4.2, POPCNT, AVX, AES and PCLMUL instruction set

               support.
```

Sei sicuro che il tuo processore sia con architettura sandybridge?

Puoi postare cosa torna il comando

```
$ gcc -march=native -E -v - </dev/null 2>&1 | grep cc1
```

----------

## scolpi

```
simone@simone-laptop ~ $ gcc -march=native -E -v - </dev/null 2>&1 | grep cc1

 /usr/libexec/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/6.4.0/cc1 -E -quiet -v - -march=sandybridge -mmmx -mno-3dnow -msse -msse2 -msse3 -mssse3 -mno-sse4a -mcx16 -msahf -mno-movbe -mno-aes -mno-sha -mpclmul -mpopcnt -mno-abm -mno-lwp -mno-fma -mno-fma4 -mno-xop -mno-bmi -mno-bmi2 -mno-tbm -mavx -mno-avx2 -msse4.2 -msse4.1 -mno-lzcnt -mno-rtm -mno-hle -mno-rdrnd -mno-f16c -mno-fsgsbase -mno-rdseed -mno-prfchw -mno-adx -mfxsr -mxsave -mxsaveopt -mno-avx512f -mno-avx512er -mno-avx512cd -mno-avx512pf -mno-prefetchwt1 -mno-clflushopt -mno-xsavec -mno-xsaves -mno-avx512dq -mno-avx512bw -mno-avx512vl -mno-avx512ifma -mno-avx512vbmi -mno-clwb -mno-mwaitx -mno-clzero -mno-pku --param l1-cache-size=32 --param l1-cache-line-size=64 --param l2-cache-size=3072 -mtune=sandybridge

```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

march=native funziona correttamente perche' disabilita aes, probabilmente con march=sandybridge no a meno che non metti nelle tue  cflags -mno-aes.

A questo punto proverei a mettere native e ricompilare le librerie qt (emerge -1 $(qlist -I dev-qt/*))

----------

## scolpi

ora provo, ci vorrà un  bel po'.

----------

## scolpi

Mi sa che ti devo fare un monumento, sta ancora compilando, ma ora riavviando xdm sono di nuovo in kde e sta compilando anche subversion.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *scolpi wrote:*   

> Mi sa che ti devo fare un monumento, sta ancora compilando, ma ora riavviando xdm sono di nuovo in kde e sta compilando anche subversion.

 

Probabilmente qualche libreria qt la potevi tralasciare dalla ricompilazione ma non avrei saputo dirti quale, nel dubbio meglio ricompilarle tutte  :Razz: 

----------

## scolpi

Mi sa strano che il problema si sia presentato solo questa volta, in precedenza non ho mai avuto di questi problemi

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *scolpi wrote:*   

> Mi sa strano che il problema si sia presentato solo questa volta, in precedenza non ho mai avuto di questi problemi

 

Probabilmente, e siamo nel campo delle supposizioni, solo in qt-5.9, stabilizzato da alcuni giorni, usa questo set di istruzioni

----------

## sabayonino

ciao piccolo appunto

```
CFLAGS="-march=sandybridge -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -mtune=native -mfpmath=sse" 
```

-march=sandybridge

-mtune=native 

probabilmente vanno in conflitto tra di loro o forse era il caso di invertirle ? anche se riconosce il procesore , alcune varianti (soprattutto nei laptops) vengono "moncate" di alcune istruzioni.

Ma -mtune non dovrebbe essere opzionale (quasi non obbligatorio ormai da parecchie versioni GCC a questa parte se non ricordo male) ?

-fomit-frame-pointer non era indicato per architetture 32bit ?

----------

## scolpi

Sono 6 o 7 anni che ho quel make.conf e non ricordo da dove l'ho ottento, se dici che sono in conflitto e mtune è opzionale, lo tolgo, mica sono un esperto

----------

## sabayonino

nessuno ha detto che occorre essere esperti , ho solo riportato (a memoria) delle cose che nel tempo sono (potrebbero essere ?) cambiate.

A distanza di tutti questi anni e di versioni di compilatore , qualche aggiustatina potrebbe essere richiesta.

----------

## scolpi

mi sono espresso male, volevo dire : purtroppo non sono un esperto

----------

## sabayonino

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/GCC_optimization

( https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/GCC_optimization/it )

dall'ultima volta che lo avevo letto  ad oggi , hanno aggiunto qualche cosetta qua e là

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *scolpi wrote:*   

> Sono 6 o 7 anni che ho quel make.conf e non ricordo da dove l'ho ottento, se dici che sono in conflitto e mtune è opzionale, lo tolgo, mica sono un esperto

 

Con le nuove versioni di gcc con native ci pensa lui a settarti tutte le opzioni necessarie per il tuo processore, quindi al giorno d'oggi per avere delle flags ottimizzate ti basta

```
CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"
```

----------

